
What science gets wrong about free will - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/science-nature-philosophy-religion/christian-list-science-hasnt-refuted-free-will
======
kaazhan
Hum, it really seems to me that author does not clearly understand the
materialist view that makes free-will 'impossible'. He speaks about a sort of
emergence which is non-materialistic.

